
Edward Snowden: Saudis Used Israeli Spyware to Target Khashoggi - CPAhem
https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/20181107-edward-snowden-saudi-used-israel-spyware-to-target-khashoggi/
======
chadash
Is there any reason Snowden would be in a position to know this? The article
doesn't give any evidence, but merely an accusation. Snowden was privy to
intelligence info in 2013, but it's been 5 years since then and I imagine that
his knowledge would be too dated to know what's going on here.

~~~
krapp
I think Edward Snowden now is a lot more like John McAfee than Edward R.
Murrow. Snowden is trading on his personality and celebrity moreso than
journalistic integrity or technical credentials.

Snowden _might_ have sources leaking to him, or he _might_ be acting as a
front for someone else, but it doesn't matter either way. People will believe
him because he says it and it sounds plausible.

In a few years he'll probably be shilling gold coins or prepper tools.

~~~
tashi
That's an interesting prediction to make of a guy who became famous because
his personal sense of ethics overpowered every other concern in his life. It's
hard to imagine him trying to cash in on that fame.

~~~
krapp
What else does he have to cash in on? He's not a saint.

~~~
socceroos
There's been more evidence that he's selfless rather than selfish, though. So
the insinuation that he's playing the self-gain game is a bit more of a
stretch.

------
chinesegoldfarm
Regarding 'Pegasus' spyware, does anyone have more information on that? Could
it target any phone remotely like MINIX does for any PC? Serious question

------
inherentFloyd
The comments on this article are nuts.

------
notthemessiah
If this is true, then it could further implicate MBS, as he's one of the few
pro-Israeli Saudis.

------
mtgx
You won't see this story in the US mainstream media.

